# The Most Important Addition To Michael Carter Williams' Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Say what you will about Michael Carter-Williams rookie season: that he was overachieving, or a stat chaser, or a point guard who had already reached the peak of his value and should be moved. Spin it any way, it's hard to say he didn't exceed expectations, especially when you factor in the fact he was the 11th pick in a poor draft class and proceeded to play the last 3+ months of the season with a torn labrum in his shoulder.
> 
> That's not to say he's without flaws, some of which are glaring. His jumper is inconsistent (although his form is solid), he turns the ball over a lot, and his pick and roll defense leaves much to be desired. And while those problems will continue to limit his efficiency if not improved upon, the biggest addition Carter-Williams must make to his game in his sophomore season is adding a floater.
> 
> ...


http://www.libertyballers.com/2014/7/24/5927569/michael-carter-williams-sixers-nba


----------

